# Rice cooker wisdom



## Nemo (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm' tapping into the KKF brains trust again.

My cheapo Breville rice cooker just died. It was one of those round ones with a glass lid. Nothing fancy, no fuzzy logic, only had a cheap nonstick aluminium pan. It only lasted just over a year. The previous one was identical and lasted a lot longer.

Anyway, I'm thinking of upgrading to something with fuzzy logic. I'd prefer something without a cheap and nasty nonstick coating. If it needs a nonstick coating, then I'd prefer a "premium" or ceramic one (realising this may not actually make any difference).

A really long cook time is not ideal. I usually only cook rice for 2 or 3 people, occasionally as many as 8. It's mostly basmati. I'm just starting to discover some of the nicer, aged basmatis, usually from India.

Zojirushi is often recommended in the US but isn't easily available here (Aus).

I guess, of the brands I've seen, Cuckoo, Panasonic and Tiger stand out.

The only brands I can still find with a stainless pan are Tatung and Buffalo.

There is an Australian brand called Kylin (I suspect manufacturing is in China) who do one with a clay pan.

Is fuzzy logic worth it for basmati? No one seems to have a basmati specific programme from what I have seen.

Is induction that much better?

Do the models that cook under pressure give a better result? Are they faster?

Thanks for your perspective.


----------



## daveb (Dec 31, 2021)

I heart Zo. Have had a 10 cup for 15+ years and a 3 cup for at least 10. I use wooden tools exclusively and both non-stick inserts look like new.

Does AU have different power rqmts than 110VAC?

To me the fuzzy logic is the point of diminishing returns. I've used induction and they're not worth the extra 100.


----------



## Zweber12 (Dec 31, 2021)

I went from a Zojirushi to a Cuckoo to a Cuchen and back to a Cuckoo. Currently have a 3 cup; EHS0310FW. Try looking for them on eBay; Korean resellers ship directly from KR globally.


----------



## Bico Doce (Dec 31, 2021)

I have a zojirushi and I really only use it for short/medium grain rice of the Japanese variety. For basmati and jasmine I like to use a cast iron pot (I like the enamel lined ones from lê creuset). I feel that I get better results using the pot over the rice cooker for rice that I want to come out drier, where I don’t want the grains sticking to each other. For high quality basmati, I find that soaking the rice is necessary, but this may depend on the brand. And the soak usually lasts an hour. For a quick turnaround, you can make jasmine in under 20 mins and no rice cooker will top that. Happy to share how I like to make if there is any interest.

Sorry, I know this wasn’t the question but I just don’t like the results for basmati even with a high end rice cooker.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Dec 31, 2021)

Convenience aside, I think pot made in general is better. Aside from a -appliance- convince, and or the so called pressure mode, gaba setting etc, in my limited experience, my preference is stovetop.


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 31, 2021)

My Japanese buddy says the fuzzy logic is usually specific to local rice where the unit I is made. If that's the rice you eat, they're fantastic as a set and forget.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 31, 2021)

daveb said:


> I heart Zo. Have had a 10 cup for 15+ years and a 3 cup for at least 10. I use wooden tools exclusively and both non-stick inserts look like new.
> 
> Does AU have different power rqmts than 110VAC?
> 
> To me the fuzzy logic is the point of diminishing returns. I've used induction and they're not worth the extra 100.


Yeah, our electricity supply is 240V AC @50Hz.

Thanks for the perspective on induction.


----------



## Michi (Dec 31, 2021)

We have a Zojirushi with induction heating, without fuzzy logic. It's the only Zojirushi I've ever used, so I can't compare. All I can say is that the cooker always makes perfect rice, no complaints.

The normal setting is quite slow (~45 minutes) because it lets the rice soak first. But there is also a quick setting, which gets things going immediately, so the rice is ready after about 20 minutes. The slow setting makes for better rice, but the difference is small; I use the slow setting only if I happen to have the time to spare. In a blind tasting, I'd be hard pressed to reliably taste the difference.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 31, 2021)

Interesting.

It sounds like a high end unit might not be optimised for the type of rice I cook.

I have recently had to cook rice on a stovetop and getting decent results. I might experiment with soaking.

Downside of stovetop is that it takes up space on the hob that I don't really have and it does introduce an extra thing that I need to keep an eye on at the business end of meal preparation.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 31, 2021)

Michi said:


> We have a Zojirushi with induction heating, without fuzzy logic. It's the only Zojirushi I've ever used, so I can't compare. All I can say is that the cooker always makes perfect rice, no complaints.



Wherever did you find Zojirushi in Australia? Does it come with a 240V plug?


----------



## Michi (Dec 31, 2021)

Nemo said:


> Wherever did you find Zojirushi in Australia? Does it come with a 240V plug?


I ordered mine from a supplier in Singapore on eBay. It did come with a British plug. It's no big deal to either use a plug adapter or to just put an Australian plug on the cord. (Plug adapter was included with mine, so I never bothered changing it.) I just checked, and that seller is no longer around.

Amazon Australia has a few different models available. The model I bought is a NB-HBQ10, which is basically the medium-size version with induction heating.

Be careful when ordering an imported model. If it isn't 230/240V, you'll be up for an expensive and heavy step-down transformer.


----------



## xxxclx (Dec 31, 2021)

I've had my Zojirushi NP-HCC 10 for about 7 years now. I love it and it cooks perfect rice every time. But I suspect the rice-water ratio is more important than the fuzzy logic onboard. 

I usually cook aged basmati on the jasmine rice mode and it comes out fluffy and all the grains separate nicely.

I have no direct proof but I think induction might be helpful for larger quantities of rice. I used to have a large 18 cup Zojirushi cooker(non induction and nonstick aluminum pot) for when I need to feed 8 people. When I cook a large amount of rice (for about 6 people) even with the same rice-water ratio and rinsing/soaking procedure, the larger cooker produces a noticeably less good result than the small induction one. The difference is not apparent when I cook for 1-3 people.


----------



## Pisau (Jan 1, 2022)

Oz specific comment here. We eat rice almost daily four to five cups of jasmine, long white, medium grain, basmati, sushi rice, glutinous, brown, and even red in the order of frequency. When the old kmart special died, the missus wanted something _not too expensive_ (e.g no tiger, zoji, cuckoo, etc), easy to clean, and reasonably fancy (fuzzy logic) so I got her a Pana. The 5 cup model, but the one with 4mm thick inner pan. I got it for less than $200 from BingLee via eBay promo. About 25 minutes to finish cooking in quick setting and auto quick warm with only a few button presses. I rarely let it keep warm though, because I always out of habit fluff rice out afterwards. The inner cheapskate in me had also wanted the Xiaomi IH Pressure for even less, but I was pretty sure the missus would complain later about the required app. The pana is holding up well for now, but we might need a 10 cup one next. Alas, the same pana does not come in 10 cup. So I'd probably go for IH tiger/cuckoo or a downgraded larger pana later on. Rice cookers are even more subjective than knives, I think.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 1, 2022)

Pisau said:


> Oz specific comment here. We eat rice almost daily four to five cups of jasmine, long white, medium grain, basmati, sushi rice, glutinous, brown, and even red in the order of frequency. When the old kmart special died, the missus wanted something _not too expensive_ (e.g no tiger, zoji, cuckoo, etc), easy to clean, and reasonably fancy (fuzzy logic) so I got her a Pana. The 5 cup model, but the one with 4mm thick inner pan. I got it for less than $200 from BingLee via eBay promo. About 25 minutes to finish cooking in quick setting and auto quick warm with only a few button presses. I rarely let it keep warm though, because I always out of habit fluff rice out afterwards. The inner cheapskate in me had also wanted the Xiaomi IH Pressure for even less, but I was pretty sure the missus would complain later about the required app. The pana is holding up well for now, but we might need a 10 cup one next. Alas, the same pana does not come in 10 cup. So I'd probably go for IH tiger/cuckoo or a downgraded larger pana later on. Rice cookers are even more subjective than knives, I think.


The same one is on at Mr Lee's shop at the same price again now. It is one of the models I was looking at.

How does it go with Basmati?


----------



## Pisau (Jan 1, 2022)

Nemo said:


> How does it go with Basmati?



Here you go mate, two cups of unrinsed coles basmati (or aldi, can't remember) measured to the dot cooked with "white regular", which is only a single button press away.







The result was pretty much like any other rice compared to non-fuzzy logic cookers: More fluffy, less sticky, and no burnt bottom whatsoever. White soft setting might yield even fluffier result idk.

Now. In terms of durability this is the hardware after almost three years of use:






The inner non-stick is still pristine, while the bottom outer parts (also coated) that contact with bare metal rubbed off just a tad. The inner lid that can be removed for cleaning. I reckon it's not too shabby for two hundred bucks. I'm not sure how long the coating would last, but by the time I'd probably would have upsized anyway. I'd rate this one as a middle ground bang for buck, just don't expect tiger/zoji/cuckoo quality.


----------



## enchappo (Jan 1, 2022)

Pisau said:


> Oz specific comment here. We eat rice almost daily four to five cups of jasmine, long white, medium grain, basmati, sushi rice, glutinous, brown, and even red in the order of frequency. When the old kmart special died, the missus wanted something _not too expensive_ (e.g no tiger, zoji, cuckoo, etc), easy to clean, and reasonably fancy (fuzzy logic) so I got her a Pana. The 5 cup model, but the one with 4mm thick inner pan. I got it for less than $200 from BingLee via eBay promo. About 25 minutes to finish cooking in quick setting and auto quick warm with only a few button presses. I rarely let it keep warm though, because I always out of habit fluff rice out afterwards. The inner cheapskate in me had also wanted the Xiaomi IH Pressure for even less, but I was pretty sure the missus would complain later about the required app. The pana is holding up well for now, but we might need a 10 cup one next. Alas, the same pana does not come in 10 cup. So I'd probably go for IH tiger/cuckoo or a downgraded larger pana later on. Rice cookers are even more subjective than knives, I think.


Great write up - thanks for this! (And the wear pics in subsequent post)


----------



## Nemo (Jan 1, 2022)

Pisau said:


> Here you go mate, two cups of unrinsed coles basmati (or aldi, can't remember) measured to the dot cooked with "white regular", which is only a single button press away.
> 
> View attachment 158571
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply, Mate.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Nemo said:


> Downside of stovetop is that it takes up space on the hob that I don't really have and it does introduce an extra thing that I need to keep an eye on at the business end of meal preparation.


Throw it in the oven?


----------



## Nemo (Jan 1, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Throw it in the oven?


Tell me more about how one would do this.


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Nemo said:


> Tell me more about how one would do this.




325°F/160-165°C 20-25 minutes.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 1, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> 325°F/160-165°C 20-25 minutes.



This I gotta try.

Hot water? How much water? Absorption or boiling volume?


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 1, 2022)

Nemo said:


> This I gotta try.
> 
> Hot water? How much water? Absorption or boiling volume?


Don't overthink it. Same water ratio as before. Letting the rice soak beforehand is a good idea, but, not absolutely necessary.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 1, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Don't overthink it. Same water ratio as before. Letting the rice soak beforehand is a good idea, but, not absolutely necessary.


Will give it a go


----------



## damiano (Jan 1, 2022)

Just get one of the cheaper ones with an aluminum pan that does not have a non stick coating. Equivalent of 20 euro something.


----------



## Quoique (Jan 1, 2022)

Get a tatung ricecooker, they have stainless steel options, you’ll give it to your grandchildren (as they do in taiwan). Got mine 10+ years ago, i use it couple of times a week, can’t see what fuzzy logic could improve


----------



## Nemo (Jan 1, 2022)

Wahnamhong said:


> Just get one of the cheaper ones with an aluminum pan that does not have a non stick coating. Equivalent of 20 euro something.


Can't actually find any without a nonstick pan in Australia except a couple of exxie ones with a stainless pan.

One is Tatung, the other is Buffalo.


----------



## damiano (Jan 1, 2022)

Nemo said:


> Can't actually find any without a nonstick pan in Australia except a couple of exxie ones with a stainless pan.
> 
> One is Tatung, the other is Buffalo.


No Chinese shops where you live? I am always hesitant spending a lot od money on rice cookers because they are usually worse than cheaper basic ones.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 1, 2022)

No (SE) Asian grocer per se although we do have what is probably best described as a South Asian grocer. No rice cookers there though.

I'll have a look next time I'm in Melbourne. Will probably have to wait until omicron settles down, though.


----------



## LostHighway (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm continuing to keep an eye on this thread but as someone who primarily eats brown, black, or red rice I don't think I'm the target audience of any of the cooker makers. If anyone has had stellar results with a rice cooker using whole grain rice please advise?


----------



## daveb (Jan 1, 2022)

M1k3 said:


> Throw it in the oven?



When I make it for my residents (60 - 100 peeps at a time) I do it in the oven. Suitable vessel, hotel pan or pot, add 1 part rice, 2 parts water, very lightly salt. Bring to a boil on stove top and then in the oven covered for 20 min. It's not great rice but it's good rice.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 1, 2022)

I have never seen/tasted major differences in rice using various rice cookers the folks I know am using OTHER than the rice I had when visiting Japan.
The difference between the very cheap rice cookers and more expensive ones IMO is not worth it, the ratio water: rice is IMO most important. I'm using a cheap one, the coating is coming off and we need a new one but we rarely eat rice anymore in an attempt to avoid most high glycemic index carbs (sticky rice is OK but I never remember to start cooking it early enough).


----------



## Nemo (Jan 1, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> We rarely eat rice anymore in an attempt to avoid most high glycemic index carbs (sticky rice is OK but I never remember to start cooking it early enough).


The main reason I cook basmati is the lower GI compared to other types of rice (in the low 60s as opposed to the high 90s for most rice varieties IIRC).

I personally eat it very sparingly but family members eat a lot more.


----------



## MarcelNL (Jan 1, 2022)

if we eat rice it indeed is Basmati or glutinous rice


----------



## gtt0 (Jan 1, 2022)

I live in Thailand. We eat rice almost every day. I have a fancy Pana10 cup. It works perfectly for Japanese short grain, jasmine and my wife even uses it for riceberry. Perfect every time. Is it better than the cheap one we had before? Maybe a little. It looks nicer and is built better. H had it about a year now. No problems. I would recommend it if price is not a big consideration and you cook a lot of rice.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 2, 2022)

Zojirushi is great. High end Tigers are practically indistinguishable from a function and output standpoint so I encourage getting that if that’s what you want


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 2, 2022)

I wanted to know same thing after using glass top rice cookers that after a while don't work anymore. Same as this thread Zojirushi got most votes so I bought one. Didn't get the 
Induction model though. First thing noticed was how long it took to cook brown rice.

Had it over 4 years still cooks rice perfect. Have done different types according to water amounts they have on the pot. Even Saffron rice with chicken stock comes out good.

I know we'll how long different types finish & time my cooking around that.

If you want faster cooking pay extra for the induction model. Might add wash my rice before cooking till water is clear that's 4 to 5 rinse depending on rice. Old habit from sushi rice making at work.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 2, 2022)

I would strongly recommend the induction models. Mine has been running for 11 years and doesn’t miss a beat.
I actually want to upgrade to a high pressure ceramic Tiger but can’t justify tossing a perfectly good machine.
The settings on the modern induction models deal a lot with short grain rice, also Thai jasmine, and some of the brown/multigrain mixes.
There are even baking settings these days which I still find weird.


----------



## Michi (Jan 2, 2022)

Recent rice cooker test by Wirecutter:









The Best Rice Cooker


After cooking more than 275 pounds of white and brown rice, we've found the rice cooker that works best for the widest variety of grains.




www.nytimes.com





Winner: Zojirushi NS-ZCC10
Runner-up: Cuckoo CRP-G1015F


----------



## Tristan (Jan 2, 2022)

Actually since this is a global forum - anyone knows much about the Japan Domestic Models from Zojirushi and Tiger that have clay fired cookers?
Think those are their highest end ones, but I don't see them in the other asian cities being sold.


----------



## Williamchan87 (Jan 7, 2022)

Tristan said:


> Actually since this is a global forum - anyone knows much about the Japan Domestic Models from Zojirushi and Tiger that have clay fired cookers?
> Think those are their highest end ones, but I don't see them in the other asian cities being sold.


I have one, and got it locally in Canada. I swear a Tatung makes good rice, though they look like they are from the 80s


----------



## sansho (Jan 8, 2022)

Tristan said:


> Actually since this is a global forum - anyone knows much about the Japan Domestic Models from Zojirushi and Tiger that have clay fired cookers?
> Think those are their highest end ones, but I don't see them in the other asian cities being sold.



link?

i was surprised to see that the domestic zojirushis are pretty different, but i didn't find a ceramic model.

the top of the line appears to be some gimmicky thing with multi-element induction to simulate flames randomly licking around the pot. like a cauldron over a camp fire. "flame dance" cooker they call it. it costs almost a grand. i'm serious.















炊飯ジャーで究極のおいしさに挑む象印の本気 高級炊飯ジャー｢炎舞炊き｣は、何が新しいのか｜象印


炊飯ジャーで究極のおいしさに挑む象印の本気 高級炊飯ジャー｢炎舞炊き｣は、何が新しいのか



www.zojirushi.co.jp













圧力IHタイプ NW-LB型｜炎舞炊き｜圧力IH炊飯ジャー｜炊飯ジャー｜象印


炎が舞うと、ごはんはもっとおいしくなる。NW-LB



www.zojirushi.co.jp










Amazon.co.jp: Zojirushi NW-LA10-BZ Pressure Induction Rice Cooking Jar (5.5 Cook Rice), Black Lacquer : Home & Kitchen


Amazon.co.jp: Zojirushi NW-LA10-BZ Pressure Induction Rice Cooking Jar (5.5 Cook Rice), Black Lacquer : Home & Kitchen



www.amazon.co.jp


----------



## Tristan (Jan 8, 2022)

Sorry realised it was a tiger.





Amazon | 【Amazon.co.jp 限定】 炊飯器 タイガー魔法瓶(TIGER) 5.5合 土鍋圧力IH式 土鍋ご泡火炊き 70銘柄巧み炊きわけ タッチパネル ブラック JPL-G100 K | タイガー魔法瓶(TIGER) | 炊飯器


【Amazon.co.jp 限定】 炊飯器 タイガー魔法瓶(TIGER) 5.5合 土鍋圧力IH式 土鍋ご泡火炊き 70銘柄巧み炊きわけ タッチパネル ブラック JPL-G100 Kが炊飯器ストアでいつでもお買い得。当日お急ぎ便対象商品は、当日お届け可能です。アマゾン配送商品は、通常配送無料（一部除く）。



www.amazon.co.jp





The two things that I’m very curious about are the high pressure settings as well as the type of inner pot.


----------



## WiriWiri (Jan 8, 2022)

I’ve owned a couple of cheap models, but upgraded to a Yoji (NS-TSQ10) a few years back and have never regretted the purchase - it‘s a forgiving fuzzy-logic machine that makes consistently good rice, albeit I generally use Basmati the vast majority of the time. Probably our most used small kitchen appliance outside of the kettle and toaster combo.

Rice isn’t a particularly tough dish to get right, but as a vaguely obsessive type with a gas hob I often found myself spending a disproportionate amount of time fussing over the ’perfect‘ pan selection and minimal/diffused gas power to achieve likeable results. All bearable really, but the fire and forget nature of the Yoji does make life easier, freeing up the hob space and making a one wok stir fry even more effortless to accommodate on a busy night. I don’t get some of the resistance to rice cookers tbh - it’s basically a kettle for rice. Actually, add in the ’keep warm’ function and it’s basically the rice on-demand equivalent of one of those poncey boiling water taps

FWIW I‘ve found the Yoji can actually be a little fussy with some brands of Basmati, making them a little soggier than I‘d ideally like. Slightly frustratingly (or perhaps indicatively) it tends to struggle with the same varieties I have more of problem with cooking consistently via more trad methods too.


----------



## Nemo (Jan 8, 2022)

WiriWiri said:


> I’ve owned a couple of cheap models, but upgraded to a Yoji (NS-TSQ10) a few years back and have never regretted the purchase - it‘s a forgiving fuzzy-logic machine that makes consistently good rice, albeit I generally use Basmati the vast majority of the time. Probably our most used small kitchen appliance outside of the kettle and toaster combo.
> 
> Rice isn’t a particularly tough dish to get right, but as a vaguely obsessive type with a gas hob I often found myself spending a disproportionate amount of time fussing over the ’perfect‘ pan selection and minimal/diffused gas power to achieve likeable results. All bearable really, but the fire and forget nature of the Yoji does make life easier, freeing up the hob space and making a one wok stir fry even more effortless to accommodate on a busy night. I don’t get some of the resistance to rice cookers tbh - it’s basically a kettle for rice. Actually, add in the ’keep warm’ function and it’s basically the rice on-demand equivalent of one of those poncey boiling water taps
> 
> FWIW I‘ve found the Yoji can actually be a little fussy with some brands of Basmati, making them a little soggier than I‘d ideally like. Slightly frustratingly (or perhaps indicatively) it tends to struggle with the same varieties I have more of problem with cooking consistently via more trad methods too.


I've never seen Yoji in Australia but I'll have a look for them.

What is a toaster-kettle combo? I would imagine that it would be hard to engineer a toaster to also boil water. Or ar you talking about set containing a toaster and a kettle?

In my reading, I have noted that some of the Persian techniques for basmati involve steaming. Makes me wonder whether the Tatung might not be a bad idea, as I understand that it cooks by steaming.


----------



## Williamchan87 (Jan 14, 2022)

sansho said:


> link?
> 
> i was surprised to see that the domestic zojirushis are pretty different, but i didn't find a ceramic model.
> 
> ...



I bought it from a asian store. I don't think they have a website.


----------



## Pisau (Jan 19, 2022)

I know this is a global forum but it matters little whether your appliance is the GOAT of rice cookers if there's no support, as the these recent anecdotes reflect. Rice cookers have several moving parts including rubber gaskets. Personally, I rather not care and buy a [decent] throwaway than complicate stuff for a diminishing return that I don't really need. I suppose I really like kitchen knives cos I made this hobby an exception, however I really can't see myself as a rice cooker "fan".


----------



## Nemo (Jan 19, 2022)

Ended up buying a Cuckoo fuzzy unit. Partly on the baais that there is an Au distibutor who were pretty responsive to my email queries.

I've only used it twice. So far it does an OK job on basmati. First time was spot on. Second time a touch overdone but still better than my old cheapo Breville unit. I might need to finesse the water ratio a little. Might also experiment with salt and oil after reading up on how it is often made in south Asia.

It's also pretty fast. Under 30 mins for the full cycle (not the turbo cycle).


----------



## rickbern (Jan 19, 2022)

Tristan said:


> Actually since this is a global forum - anyone knows much about the Japan Domestic Models from Zojirushi and Tiger that have clay fired cookers?
> Think those are their highest end ones, but I don't see them in the other asian cities being sold.


I put a clay pot on my stovetop. Makes pretty decent rice.









How to Cook Rice in a Donabe 土鍋ご飯の炊き方


A simple, step-by-step tutorial on How to Cook Rice in a Donabe, a Japanese earthenware pot, on the stove. Perfect rice every time!




www.justonecookbook.com


----------



## Rangen (Jan 19, 2022)

I got a Zojirushi that was, supposedly, the best available outside of Japan. It does a pressure cooker phase.

Two areas of clear superiority to everything else I've had: making brown rice that actually seemed edible to me, and holding cooked rice for 6-8 hours without getting that old-rice flavor.


----------



## wombat (Jan 19, 2022)

Zojirushi seems to be difficult to find in Australia. You can get them from Japan on Amazon, they won't have an Australian plug but will work with Australian voltage. Tiger on the other hand is readily available here, but not cheap. 

I was recently the high bidder ($30) for days on an unused Zojirushi. Outbid in the last 3 seconds


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jan 19, 2022)

if I were to buy a new rice cooker, I would look for a straight stainless steel bowl. my mom has an Elephant, (could be Buffalo) rice cooker that is so robust. the cooking bowl is scratch proof. all the brands are pretty good these days. 

but beware. some stores around here will not warranty the rice cooker. (ranch 99, I'm looking at you!)


----------



## scrappy (Mar 8, 2022)

I have a Zorijushi NS-TSQ10. I got it three years ago. It is my first rice cooker. It has quickly become my most prized appliance. Even though it was expensive (£220), if it ever broke, I would buy another in a heartbeat. Not once has it ever produced anything other than perfect rice. It’s an absolute dream to use. Every time I hear the electronic jingle when it starts or finishes cooking, I feel this warm glow inside. Lol. It gets an 11 out of 10 from me.


----------



## Auskid (Mar 9, 2022)

As an Asian living in Australia used many expensive rice cookers I can assure you that super expensive rice cookers won't do much better than any $100 Japanese brand rice cooker. It all comes down to the quality of rice, rinse the rice properly and add right amount of water. Just get a Panasonic rice cooker like this and pick the right rice.


----------



## Jeff (Mar 9, 2022)

MarcelNL said:


> I have never seen/tasted major differences in rice using various rice cookers the folks I know am using OTHER than the rice I had when visiting Japan.
> The difference between the very cheap rice cookers and more expensive ones IMO is not worth it, the ratio water: rice is IMO most important. I'm using a cheap one, the coating is coming off and we need a new one but we rarely eat rice anymore in an attempt to avoid most high glycemic index carbs (sticky rice is OK but I never remember to start cooking it early enough).




I have acquired about 6 different “high end” rice makers i.e. Zojirushi, Sanyo, Panasonic, Tiger, etc.

Just for fun I did a side by side to see which to make my primary rice maker.

The test: Jasmine Rice & bottled water. 

Rice from the same bag and the ratios of rice to water in each machine were identical.

2 cups of rice to 2 cups of water

The results were indistinguishable.

Q: Why do many rice cookers supply a “cup” measure that is 2/3 cups and he water marks in the machines are actual 8 oz cups? (for white rice)??


----------



## Rangen (Mar 9, 2022)

I have a high-end rice maker, one of those ones with a pressure cooking cycle. I have not done a side by side, but three things it definitely does better than my previous low-end one:

Hold the rice for a long time without it getting that "rice held for a long time" aroma and taste.

Run a quick cycle without burning the bottom

Brown rice -- this was almost a night and day difference. I'd previously considered brown rice to be bland and boring. It was a real wake-up call how good it was out of this maker. Nutty and just chewy enough, very tasty and compelling.


----------



## rob (Mar 9, 2022)

Auskid said:


> As an Asian living in Australia used many expensive rice cookers I can assure you that super expensive rice cookers won't do much better than any $100 Japanese brand rice cooker. It all comes down to the quality of rice, rinse the rice properly and add right amount of water. Just get a Panasonic rice cooker like this and pick the right rice.


Out of interest, what is good quality rice and where do you buy it?
Also how do you know the correct amount of water to rice ratio, the ratio on the rice packet instructions are almost always different to the rice cooker instruction. 
Regards Rob.


----------



## rmrf (Mar 9, 2022)

rob said:


> Out of interest, what is good quality rice and where do you buy it?
> Also how do you know the correct amount of water to rice ratio, the ratio on the rice packet instructions are almost always different to the rice cooker instruction.
> Regards Rob.


Rice quality is a slippery slope. For white, I stop at kokuho rose. For brown, I usually spend a little more per lb because I eat more of it. Right now, I use mogami partially milled brown but it depends on what I can find. I think both of these are california short grain. I played briefly with japanese brands for white rice. You can taste the difference but it wasn't big enough for me to pay the extra cost.

For rice/water ratio, I highly recommend experimenting. I've found the amount of water I add depends on the brand of rice. Even brown rices of similar price and similar ages can have different textures with the same amount of water. My rice cooker has a bunch of lines that signify the water level for different dishes. I found one set that matches the wetness I like. I recommend soaking the rice for 10-30 minutes after you wash.


----------



## Auskid (Mar 9, 2022)

rob said:


> Out of interest, what is good quality rice and where do you buy it?
> Also how do you know the correct amount of water to rice ratio, the ratio on the rice packet instructions are almost always different to the rice cooker instruction.
> Regards Rob.


Hi Rob,

I like short/medium grain rice from Taiwan, Japan and Australia. These days I found more and more short grain/Japanese rice from South East Asia and they dont taste as good. For long grain/Jasmine rice, you cannot beat product from Thailand. What I always do when cooking an unknown Brand is to rinse it until water is clear and use the default water ratio from the rice cooker (don't listen to what the rice package says) and then adjust the water to your liking. Please soak the rice for at least 30mins to 2hrs. Once it is cooked gently loosen the rice and close the lid and wait for 10mins. Some prefers softer and moisture and some likes a bit chewy and dry.


----------



## sansho (Mar 10, 2022)

rob said:


> Out of interest, what is good quality rice and where do you buy it?



if you're looking for specific recommendations, the question is useless as-posed because you didn't indicate your location.

if you're in the USA, i can recommend tamaki gold if you're looking for a koshihikari (short grain japonica type). i haven't personally found a better one here. california grown, and while not cheap, it beats out more expensive jaр imports i've had.

i eat a lot of that and jasmine rice. no specific brand for the jasmine. i just try different things that catch my eye.

i buy rice from asian grocery stores like mitsuwa and h-mart.

i also decipher the date codes and buy the freshest bags. usually if you stare at them for a while, you can figure them out. they usually incorporate a julian code and a 2 or 4 digit year code into it.


----------



## scrappy (Mar 10, 2022)

sansho said:


> i eat a lot of that and jasmine rice. no specific brand for the jasmine. i just try different things that catch my eye.
> 
> i buy rice from asian grocery stores like mitsuwa and h-mart.
> 
> i also decipher the date codes and buy the freshest bags. usually if you stare at them for a while, you can figure them out. they usually incorporate a julian code and a 2 or 4 digit year code into it.


I’m in the UK. For Jasmine rice, I find the Royal Umbrella brand to be reliably tasty. I’m not sure if it’s available in the US. The crop is always dated on the package. My go-to for Japanese short-grain rice is Yume Nishiki. I’m not sure if it’s an established or well-regarded brand in Japan. Admittedly, I’m no expert, but it tastes good enough to me.


----------



## Ochazuke (Mar 10, 2022)

I think rice and rice cookers are really like knives. It really depends on what you're used to and looking for. I agree that quality of rice and water ratio matter more than what kind of electric rice cooker you're using (for Japanese short grain rice). 

But for real, if you get good at using a donabe as referenced by @rickbern it's fricken life changing. The biggest difference is in texture. With donabe you get way more of the もちもち quality while still retaining a nice chewy springiness. In an electric rice cooker once you get the もちもち quality, it's just too soft. 

I will say, it only really makes a difference if you eat rice basically everyday. Otherwise you're not likely to notice the small changes. Going from crappy rice to good rice is like getting your first nice knife. Going from good rice to great rice is like going from a tojiro to a yoshikane - if you like knives you'll notice and care about the difference, but most people won't. That level of rice also really is diminishing returns with regards to effort and time spent. If you're like me, it's worth it but for most I don't think it is. 

The only thing I wish would catch on is distributing rice as brown and milling it to order for customers. Fresh milled rice doesn't require soaking due to the high moisture content retained (which soaking seeks to imitate). The fragrance of freshly milled rice, both raw and cooked, is just outstandingly different. I personally think that fresh milled rice makes a bigger difference than brand of rice cooker every could.


----------



## Bodine (Mar 10, 2022)

I cook a half cup of rice a couple times a week or so, is it worth my time to buy a rice cooker, we eat Nishi short grain from California.


----------



## wombat (Mar 10, 2022)

Auskid said:


> won't do much better than any $100 Japanese brand rice cooker.


Not saying I disagree, and intending no offence, but I can’t help but notice that you went on to recommend a $220 rice cooker being sold at a slight discount by an online grey dealer. 
I found an unused Zojirushi at around the same price point and then picked up an Australian power cable from Officeworks for $6. Both working perfectly.


----------



## Terryy (Apr 22, 2022)

Talking about cuckoo (like this), which you chosen standing out, I would say that it may be a possible decision. It is good for a long using, and basmati is really worthy from it. Talking about tiger's rice cooker - you said that sometimes cook 8 portions, some tiger's models can cook almost 10 or 11. Don't know about Panasonic, guess it is not bad. 

I wonder - who made pilaf using rice cooker? Is it a good idea? I think that it is not right to cook rice out of the meat and other ingridients, but I want to make this experiment in a correct way.


----------



## DitmasPork (Apr 22, 2022)

Bodine said:


> I cook a half cup of rice a couple times a week or so, is it worth my time to buy a rice cooker, we eat Nishi short grain from California.



A rice cooker is a non-essential—worth it if that's what you value, if you have the space and money. Nishiki—and any other Japonica rice—cooks up fine in a in a pot, as good as in any rice cooker with a bit of practice.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 22, 2022)

Michi said:


> Recent rice cooker test by Wirecutter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Zojirushi is the one I bought. They mention 
It's a little slow cooking rice, that's an understatement. I just start rice first before my food prep & cooking. That said it is a great cooker perfect rice. The non stick pot still looks good. Don't use keep warm function when finished open lid & unplug it. Don't like overcooked rice. Depending on type of rice & amount know within minutes of finishing time. Been using it almost 5 years.


----------



## Pisau (Apr 23, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Don't use keep warm function when finished open lid & unplug it.



Asian mothers tip: Toss and turn rice as soon as it's finished cooking. Ditch the plastic paddle and use a silicon spatula on non-stick to make it easier. Keep warm or cool down or serve afterwards, doesn't matter. But turning the rice asap is the key to rice bliss....

I suppose it's the same philosophy in sushi with the hangiri.


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 23, 2022)

Pisau said:


> Asian mothers tip: Toss and turn rice as soon as it's finished cooking. Ditch the plastic paddle and use a silicon spatula on non-stick to make it easier. Keep warm or cool down or serve afterwards, doesn't matter. But turning the rice asap is the key to rice bliss....
> 
> I suppose it's the same philosophy in sushi with the hangiri.



yep, I do the same. I mix it. Biggest thing for me though is ability to keep rice warm and ready to serve for a week. I also enjoy cheesecake from it.... 

I got mine and it just works... I am going to recommend others spend $250 on a ricer cooker? I think if you eat it often and used one before, it's an easy investment.. but if you haven't, it's tough...kinda like buying $100+ airpot for tea. I got once 10+ years ago and it works great...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 23, 2022)

Yes I do turn the rice when finished. Soon as pop the lid. Eat it warm. Leftover with lid left open cools during meal stored in sealed container in frig. That's just two of us so leftover rice sprinkle of water & microwave one minute. When entertain or have family over all rice gets eaten.


----------



## sansho (Apr 23, 2022)

i abuse the crap out of my rice cooker keep warm function. i let it ride until the rice doesn't smell good. it doesn't spoil (like bacterial growth or something). it eventually oxidizes and turns kinda rancid if you let it go too long. usually, i enjoy eating it for at least a few days. hot rice on demand is great.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 23, 2022)

That's the problem with warm cycles rice can get overcooked with lid down I hate mushy rice.

For us eating rice once a day doesn't work believe me next day rice is left on warm cycle not only uses electricity but not like eating fresh 
warm rice. Just two of us lid up to cool while eating than to glass container in refrig. In a bowl just enough for two, 1 minute in microwave. Rice is not overcooked. Up to three days because it works don't want to use electricity to cook rice every day much less having to clean rice cooker. It's different with big families.


----------



## wabi (Apr 23, 2022)

Hawaii family here too. Rice is just part of life here. With just 2 of us, depending on the day, we will just cook 1-2 go at a time for dinner, then keep the rice warm until morning for breakfast. I make 2 go if i know I am going to make fried rice with leftovers.


----------



## sansho (Apr 23, 2022)

sansho said:


> it doesn't spoil (like bacterial growth or something).



i forgot to mention that i measured the temp of my keep warm mode with a thermapen. it keeps the rice at ~160°F. that's why i feel comfortable abusing this feature.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 23, 2022)

wabi said:


> Hawaii family here too. Rice is just part of life here. With just 2 of us, depending on the day, we will just cook 1-2 go at a time for dinner, then keep the rice warm until morning for breakfast. I make 2 go if i know I am going to make fried rice with leftovers.



Used to eat rice at least twice a day. Now dinner only. Two big scoops, one is enough these days. This rice cooker takes over an hour to cook three cups of brown rice. It's perfect cooked though. Yeh like to make fried rice with leftovers.


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 23, 2022)

Keith Sinclair said:


> That's the problem with warm cycles rice can get overcooked with lid down I hate mushy rice.
> 
> For us eating rice once a day doesn't work believe me next day rice is left on warm cycle not only uses electricity but not like eating fresh
> warm rice. Just two of us lid up to cool while eating than to glass container in refrig. In a bowl just enough for two, 1 minute in microwave. Rice is not overcooked. Up to three days because it works don't want to use electricity to cook rice every day much less having to clean rice cooker. It's different with big families.



I had many different types of rice in the ricer cooker for yup to a week and it's always same texture... But, I do have a nice cuckoo rice cooker with induction...


----------



## Michi (Apr 23, 2022)

ptolemy said:


> I had many different types of rice in the ricer cooker for yup to a week and it's always same texture... But, I do have a nice cuckoo rice cooker with induction...


A whole week kept at 140 ºF or so? I would expect the rice to be completely awful after that time. Either dried out, or maybe falling apart into mush. But then, I've never actually tried this…

For me, left-over rice goes in the fridge and can hang out there for a few days until I get around to eating it.


----------



## M1k3 (Apr 23, 2022)

Michi said:


> A whole week kept at 140 ºF or so? I would expect the rice to be completely awful after that time. Either dried out, or maybe falling apart into mush. But then, I've never actually tried this…
> 
> For me, left-over rice goes in the fridge and can hang out there for a few days until I get around to eating it.


You get the dreaded dry top, meh middle and soggy bottom


----------



## daveb (Apr 23, 2022)

I've friends from China and Korea that leave their rice makers on all day, maybe a couple days, and simply reload it when empty. Works for them. Rice tastes fine to me.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 23, 2022)

You have to clean those not just popping off the plate under the lid. Water gets behind the plate too & can get funky if not cleaned well.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 23, 2022)

We don't have dishwasher or drier. I get scolding if leave one light on coming out of room. Even a low amp led bulb. We compost all our vegetable & fruit scraps chop up with Suji 3040 cleaver mix grass, steer manure to cook it. Two side 45 gallon spin composter get black gold in no time compared to layer compost. As one gets ready. Add kitchen scraps to other side. When dump ready side out switch again. 

We have blue green & grey bin. I fill the green & blue recycle bin. Every other week . The grey bin every week. We have least amount in grey bin many neighbors have overflowing grey bins every week. I throw junk mail bagged in grey bin because it gets burned in H power plant 20% of Oahu energy. Ash in taken to landfill. Thinking of getting solar panels because since no more net metering now must have storage batteries. 
Heard that govt. trying to get more people to put on panels giving 5,000 credit toward battery 
system. I do all the cooking she washes dishes because says I use too much water. I know she wants to get electric car too. She is nature & animal lover. Won't let me take plastic bags for produce. Some you have to. We use reusable grocery bags. She has trained me to be less wasteful. But agree with her that we humans waste so much. I'm sure many of the rich folks who are concerned about global warming have much higher carbon footprint then us.


----------



## Oshidashi (Apr 23, 2022)

I use my Zojirushi to make fluffy medium or short grained rice (the 'keep warm' feature is phenomenal). But when I want a good bottom crust I use my Persian rice cooker.

My Pars rice cooker from Iran reliably creates a luscious crusty tahdig, so delicious, so crunchy. It brings rice to another level by evenly caramelizing the bottom surface and the sides. I use a good aromatic basmati, rinsed, add water, salt, olive oil, and a pinch of saffron, crank the timer to 50 minutes, and voila! perfect tahdig every time. The Pars come in various sizes and does have a nonstick pan. One can also make tahdig in a pot on the stove, but with Pars it is easy and consistent and cleans up in seconds.


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 24, 2022)

Michi said:


> A whole week kept at 140 ºF or so? I would expect the rice to be completely awful after that time. Either dried out, or maybe falling apart into mush. But then, I've never actually tried this…
> 
> For me, left-over rice goes in the fridge and can hang out there for a few days until I get around to eating it.



I dont know if it's 140f. If I had to guess, it's close enough

I had basmatti rice there for a week, I had Lundberg wild rice blend, brown rice... Ya, a week sometimes and it's just same as it was cooked. Now, I am not an expert, but I had same experience with zojirushi micom (non induction) and cuckoo now...

Now, I will admit, I am not a rice connoisseur and i never eat it plain, so perhaps you have a point and it's soggy, but I can tell you that I never experienced that.

there are also many cuckoo and zojirushi owners here, who I am sure can comment....


----------



## Michi (Apr 24, 2022)

ptolemy said:


> Now, I will admit, I am not a rice connoisseur and i never eat it plain, so perhaps you have a point and it's soggy, but I can tell you that I never experienced that.


I'm intrigued now. I might try that just to see what happens. If it moves after a week, I won't eat it


----------



## ptolemy (Apr 24, 2022)

Michi said:


> I'm intrigued now. I might try that just to see what happens. If it moves after a week, I won't eat it



haha!

I think the right cooker has 2 warm settings (mine) long term and short term...No idea what's the difference, but for me, it just stays same consistency


----------



## sansho (Apr 24, 2022)

ptolemy said:


> I think the right cooker has 2 warm settings (mine) long term and short term...No idea what's the difference, but for me, it just stays same consistency



i've seen that on zojirushis. iirc...
the short term is a cooler temp. they feel the cooler temp gives better flavor/texture results but isn't suitable for longer term storage maybe because less food safe. maybe the cooler keep warm is in the growth danger zone or something.


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken (May 14, 2022)

@Nemo - what did you end up deciding on?


----------



## Nemo (May 14, 2022)

NameAlreadyTaken said:


> @Nemo - what did you end up deciding on?


Went with a cuckoo. Non pressure model.

Does a decent job on basmati even if it isn't really designed for that kind of rice.


----------



## damiano (May 14, 2022)

I’ve bought a Yum Asia two months ago and it’s a great buy so far.






Amazon.de: Yum Asia Kumo YumCarb Reiskocher mit Keramikschale und fortschrittlicher Fuzzy-Logik (5,5 Tassen, 1 Liter), 5 Reiskochfunktionen, 3 Multicooker-Funktionen, 220-240V EU (leichter Edelstahl)


Amazon.de: Küchen- und Haushaltsartikel online - Yum Asia Kumo YumCarb Reiskocher mit Keramikschale und fortschrittlicher Fuzzy-Logik (5,5 Tassen, 1 Liter), 5 Reiskochfunktionen, 3 Multicooker-Funktionen, 220-240V EU (leichter Edelstahl). Yum Asia Kumo YumCarb Reiskocher mit Keramikschale und...



www.amazon.de


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 14, 2022)

If I get another rice cooker will pay extra for induction. That may be a while five years Zojirushi fuzzy logic still perfect rice from brown to white Saffron rice. Have settings & water levels for diff. rice. 

My old 50.00 dollar glass top cookers would start burning bottom after couple years. So the Zojirushi has been a good investment.


----------



## Noodle (May 14, 2022)

40 years +, still going strong. But I don’t think they make them anymore.


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken (May 14, 2022)

Any love out there for Tiger rice cookers? 
Or is it a distant third compared to 1st) Zoji and 2nd) Cuckoo?


----------



## Pisau (May 15, 2022)

Noodle said:


> 40 years +, still going strong. But I don’t think they make them anymore.



National = Panasonic. They are still making the above style under commercial cooker category.


----------



## karaRobert (Sep 28, 2022)

My wife is extremely happy with this Cuckoo CRP-EH03 rice cooker. She was using an old Jiris rice cooker and it was time to get her a new one. This one is perfect for 2 people and i get a kick out of when it talks to her.


----------



## hendrix (Sep 28, 2022)

My exact words too! There may be a few more available here. (no financial, etc. interest)


karaRobert said:


> My wife is extremely happy with this Cuckoo CRP-EH03 rice cooker. She was using an old Jiris rice cooker and it was time to get her a new one. This one is perfect for 2 people and i get a kick out of when it talks to her.


----------



## ptolemy (Sep 28, 2022)

hendrix said:


> My exact words too!





hendrix said:


> My exact words too! There may be a few more available here. (no financial, etc. interest)


thanks for the bump. they are mine (financial interest here though!)


----------



## rmrf (Sep 29, 2022)

NameAlreadyTaken said:


> Any love out there for Tiger rice cookers?
> Or is it a distant third compared to 1st) Zoji and 2nd) Cuckoo?


I like Tiger 10 cup recently. My family likes Tiger rice cookers. I don't know if they're better than the other brands, but I always buy them and they work well. I have never bought a different type of rice cooker. But, I've owned a Tiger for over a decade. I only bought a new one when I wanted to try induction.


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken (Sep 29, 2022)

karaRobert said:


> My wife is extremely happy with this Cuckoo CRP-EH03 rice cooker. She was using an old Jiris rice cooker and it was time to get her a new one. This one is perfect for 2 people and i get a kick out of when it talks to her.


I ended up splurging for the high pressure induction Cuckoo a few months ago. It’s great, the pressure seems to make the rice a bit fluffier than I can get by traditional methods. Bonus is the kids love when it starts talking.


----------



## Nemo (Sep 29, 2022)

Pressure no good for basmati, apparently (according to the Cuckoo people).


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken (Sep 29, 2022)

Well I take your point. It’s certainly not a traditional basmati, but we do brown aged basmati with the high pressure mode and it is fluffy and nutty. It’s not the prettiest cooked rice grain as the centre of the rice grain cooks quicker than the harder outer brown husk, so the cooked grains curl a little, but flavour wise it’s pretty decent.


----------



## NameAlreadyTaken (Nov 6, 2022)

Not that anyone was expecting (or needed) a follow up, but the curling thing appears to be related to the brand of brown basmati that I was using (Woolworths supermarket), I’ve been rotating through some Indian grocery store bought brown basmati varieties and they don’t curl anywhere near as much, nor do they seem to need as much washing / rinsing. 
Photo of exactly the same preparation as above with different rice brand:




The flavour is exactly the same, nutty and bran like, but just wanted to report back in case my above post spooked anyone cooking basmati with pressure (it may have just been my cheapo rice).


----------



## simona (Nov 6, 2022)

Hmmm. Loads of comments, not sure if I can add anything. 
I bought an induction rice cooker a couple of years ago; we cook basmati, jasmin, sushi rice - though not for sushi. It is great.
After a few trials with small adjustments of water/rice ratios, resting times, washing and dripping times it makes consistently good results. We eat rice at least 4 times a week.
Prior to this I cooked rice stove-top; again, you learn the routines the rices, the stove temps, how to vary with more or less, how rice producers vary within rice types - is Pakistani basmati really better than Indian? How long should it have been aged for? How clear should the water be when washing, how long should it drip for etc etc.
As a pro chef, I have also great experience steaming rice in huge multi function ovens, for up to 900 people at a time. Again, the above variables have to be tried and learned.
Moral of the story? Not what you cook it in but how well you understand your rice water time heat combinations.


----------

